# I am so FRUSTRATED!!!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Please help....
The clutch pedal from my 90 Max got soft and wouldnt fully return to the top. Felt like there was something wrong with the Hydralic system. It was gettin really hard to drive and didnt like to go into gear. So here is what i did.

1-Replace master cylender, Bleed the system. Clutch still engauged when clutch is depressed. adjusted the lift and depth of the pedal and nothing. Go to start the car with it in gear and pedal to the floor car would learch forward. 

2-Replace the release(slave) cylinder, Blead the system, Did all of the above listed and still the same thing.

I Have just dumped over a grand into the car afew weeks ago doing a full tune up, brakes, tires and Misc, stuff since my wife really like the car. I love the way the car drives and it is a strong runner. I really need to get this problem fixed so any info would be greatly apreciated...... Thank You in advance!!!!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I dont have an answer to your problem but I do know that a new Altima owner was having the same problems and believes it to be air in the lines.


----------



## MGBRaceman (Nov 22, 2002)

*clutch*

Well you've replaced the master and slave cylinder, as well as bled the lines. Well first off if you have bled them properly, then the only way for air to get back into the lines is through a crack. Check your lines for cracks and make sure your connections are tight. If the pedal has been adjusted, it's time to look at your clutch gear. First, make sure that the rod on your slave cylinder is long enough to engage the pressure plate, the dealer should be able to give you a stock length. If this is correct, you're going to need to check your throwout bearing, pressure plate, and the clutch disc itself. Goodluck


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yeh,*

That it what is sounds like. I think you are right on the clutch and through out bearing..... Sounds like its time to spend some more money and a day tearing that apart and throughing it back together....


----------

